# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  كريم ازاله النمش والكلف وتفتيح البشره 2 في 1 طبيعي 100%

## اماراتيه2009

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بضاعة اليوم مثل ما عودتكم من متوجات مركز صحاري للتجميل والعنايه بالبشره بالمواد الطبيعه100% 
البضاعه نادره ومفعولها جدا قوي وفعال وماشاء الله عليها من جد خلطات سحريه 
كريم ازالة النمش والكلف نهائيا باذن الله 
ماهو النمش والكلف
يظهر الكلف والنمش فى الوجه على هيئة بقع صغيرة ملونة , تنتشر فى الوجه وهى تشيه السمسم , .. وهناك العديد من الطرق تستخدم فى المعالجة ومنها : كريم النمش والكلف 
طريقة استخدامه :
بعد غسل الوج جيدا ويمسح من الكريم على الوجه كامل مرتني في اليوم بس من بعد المغرب يعني مره الساعه 7 المساء ومره قبل النوم 
لا يستخدم في النهار ابدا يغسل الوجه جيدا قبل التعرض للشمس 
وخلال اسبوعين بيبدا ان شاء الله يخف ويختفي يعني ما تعدي الشهر الا وانتي ماشاء الله لا كلف ولا نمش وغير كذا تفتيحين 
يعني 2 في 1 تفتيح وازالة نمش 

وهذي صورة المنتج 



سعر العلبه ابو 50 مل 150 درهم الصغيره الي تحت شوي 

سعر العلبه ابو 100 مل 250 درهم الورديه 

طبعا العلب مليانه ع الاخر 

للطلب ارسال رساله ع الخاص 
الرساله يكون فيها البيانات كامله 

الاسم 

الاماره 

رقم التلفون 

وعدد العلب 

واي حجم بالضبط 

وفالكم طيب باذن الله
بعض من منتجاتنا 

لوشن ازاله الشعر الغير مرغوب نهائيا من استخدام مره واحده 

لوشن ازاله الشعر الغير مرغوب نهائيا من استخدام اكثر من 3 مرات 

كريم تبييض البشره وتوحيد اللون

كريم النمش والكلف 

كريم حب الشباب 

تونك الشعر لوقف التساقط في خلال 3 ايام ويعيد للشعر حيويته وكثافته 
كل بضاعاتنا مضمونه باذن الله 

ترقبو مركز صحاري للتجميل والعنايه بالبشره قريب باذن الله




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## القمرية

موفقة

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## منايـــا

،،

موفقــه الغاليــه
واللــه يرزقــج مـن حلالـــه

 :Smile: 

،،

----------


## ếяפֿmυ

حبيبتي الكريم مجرب.؟

و ماله اضرار.؟

يعني لو ودرته ما بيضر ويهي.،؟

ياليت اتردين علي يضميرج حبيبتي.ـ.

لان ويوهنا من الله دمرانا ف ما نباه يحترق زود .،.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## طبعي شموخي

بالتوفيق  :Sha2:

----------


## اماراتيه2009

> حبيبتي الكريم مجرب.؟
> 
> و ماله اضرار.؟
> 
> يعني لو ودرته ما بيضر ويهي.،؟
> 
> ياليت اتردين علي يضميرج حبيبتي.ـ.
> 
> لان ويوهنا من الله دمرانا ف ما نباه يحترق زود .،.


باذن الله والله هو الضامن لكل شي بعد الله طبعا 
اظمن لج النتيجه 
النيجه 100 % ومايرد ابدا ويخوز الكلف والنمش وبتدعي لي 
المنتجات من جد حلوه ونتايجها روعه 
وطبعا ريحت المنتج خرافيه ريحة خوخ 

وهذي بعض النصائح ممكن تستفيدين منها في المنزل 
الحمد الله منتجاتنا كلها طبيعيه ميه الميه وعن خبره وبتلاحظي في الشرح والخبري يكون الكريمات من مزيج من الخلطات هذي ويضيف عليها اعشاب خاصه تعتبر من سر المهنه 

وهناك العديد من الطرق تستخدم فى المعالجة وهى :

يستخدم مغلى أوراق وجذور البقدونس , فى علاج النمش والكلف الذى يصيب الوجه .. ويكون ذلك بغسله بهذا المغلى , ويحضر المغلى من وضع 10 جرامات من أوراق البقدونس لكل فنجان من الماء المغلى .

إذا هرست جوزة الطيب , ودهن بها الوجه غسولا , فإنها تعالج الكلف والنمش .

إذا خلط زيت اللوز مع المر ودهن به الوجه فإنه يشفيه من البقع .

إذا مزج ماء البصل (البصل بعد عصره) مع الخل ، وغسل به الوجه فإنه يشفيه من النمش .. وهذا العلاج نافع أيضا فى معالجة البهاق بشرط الدهان من هذا المزيج من ثلاث إلى ست مرات فى اليوم والمداومة على ذلك لمدة طويلة .

ويقول البعض ان وضع دم الارنب وهو ساخن , على الوجه يشفيه مما أصابه من بقع .

إذا هرس الثوم وطلى به مع عسل النحل , على البهاق فى الوجه , فإنه ينفعه .

يؤخذ جرام واحد من ماء الأكسجين (يباع بالصيدليات) وعشرون جراما من عصير الليمون , وتمزج الماتان سويا , ويمسح بالمزيج مكان النمش مرتين فى اليوم صباحا و مساء , فإنه يشفيه .

تقشر ثمرة تفاح ، وتُهرس جيداً لصنع عجينة ، وتوضع على مكان البقع يكرر ذلك يومياً وذلك للعلاج النمش والبقع البنية .

أخذ 1 ملعقة كبيرة من عصير الفجل و 1 ملعقة صغيرة من شرش اللبن و1 ملعقة صغيرة من عصير الليمون الطازج , تُخلط المكونات الثلاثة جيداً.. ثم توضع طبقة من الخليط على البقع ، وبعد أن تجف تماماً يُشطف الوجه بالماء الفاتر يكرر ذلك يومياً فإنه رائعة فى جلى النمش .

يساعد استعمال كريمات الصبار بصفة منتظمة على إخفاء النمش ، كما أنها تفيد خاصة البشرة الدهنية حيث تخلصها من الدهون الزائدة بها .

بالنسبة لبقع البنية "شامات صغيرة" على الوجه فاستخدم احد الوصفات التالية : 

سخن أربع أوراق طازجة متوسطة الحجم من نبات سن الأسد مع خمس ملاعق زيت الخروع على نار هادئة لمدة 10 دقائق ثم يرفع الوعاء من على النار ويترك الإناء لمدة 3 ساعات ثم يصفى الزيت ويعبأ في زجاجة ، يتميز هذا المستحضر بفاعلية شديدة للتخلص من البقع البنية اللون والشامات الصغيرة التي قد تظهر على الوجه .

قشر ثلاث حبات لوز و انقعيها في الماء ثم اطحنها ، أضيف ملعقة صغيرة من عصير الليمون و بياض بيضة واحدة إلى عجينة اللوز ضع طبقة من الخليط فوق البقع ثم اشطف وجهك بماء فاتر بعد 15 دقيقة , كرري ذلك يومياً حتى تزول البقع. 

قشر ثمرة تفاح ، واُهرسها جيداً لصنع عجينة ، وضعها على مكان البقع , وكرر ذلك يومياً.

----------


## اماراتيه2009

> موفقة





> بالتوفيق عزيزتي





> ،،
> 
> موفقــه الغاليــه
> واللــه يرزقــج مـن حلالـــه
> 
> 
> 
> ،،





> بالتوفيق


الفال لكم باذن الله والتوفيق للجميع 
وربي يرزقني وايكم كم حلاله يارب

----------


## اماراتيه2009

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## أحلى بيبي..

بالتوفيق

----------


## النرجس

*ربي يوفقج*

----------


## اماراتيه2009

يسلمو طال عمرج الفال لكم ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## خـ القمر ـد

*ربي يوفقج يالغااااااليه...*

----------


## اماراتيه2009

مشكوره طويله العمر 
بارك الله فيج

----------


## اماراتيه2009

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## اماراتيه2009

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## اماراتيه2009

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## اماراتيه2009

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## اماراتيه2009

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## اماراتيه2009

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## اماراتيه2009

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## اماراتيه2009

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## اماراتيه2009

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## AL WAFA



----------


## اماراتيه2009

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## اماراتيه2009

سبحان الله وبحمد

----------


## اماراتيه2009

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## النرجس

سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## اماراتيه2009

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## اماراتيه2009

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## اماراتيه2009

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## اماراتيه2009

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## اماراتيه2009

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------

